# The Wrath of Von Pookie



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

This is what happens when you challenge Kristy to a duel. As you can see, I lost. 

I was told this is actually the gentle version.


----------



## Cbrine (May 29, 2009)

The stache is a nice touch, I think it sets off well vs all the pink cutie things

Cal


----------



## Mark O'Brien (May 29, 2009)

Is that Hamtaro?  Nice touch.


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 29, 2009)

Just wait 'til you see Nate doing YMCA...


----------



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

It's fun to stay at the YMCA, Richard!


----------



## Joe4 (May 29, 2009)

> Just wait 'til you see Nate doing YMCA...


I don't think anyone wants to see him in a pair of leather chaps and vest...


----------



## TinaP (May 29, 2009)

Note to self:  Don't anger Kristy.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 29, 2009)

I don't call her *Darth Pookie* fer nuthin' ya know.  Only gal I know that can be all sparkly while laying the smackdown on ya.


----------



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

My original intent was to retaliate, but having seen this, I'm a little afraid of what her counter-measures could possibly be.

Uncle!


----------



## starl (May 29, 2009)

Well, gotta admit it softens up your image quite a bit.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 29, 2009)

WEENAR! \m/


----------



## lenze (May 29, 2009)

starl said:


> Well, gotta admit it softens up your image quite a bit.


Nate has an image?? He's so conspicuous by his absence
lenze


----------



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

Wait - I'm here! 

I've had a few projects spreading me a little thinly, as of late. And we get a little more administrative, behind-the-scenes issues than you might believe, to be honest.


----------



## RoryA (May 29, 2009)

The avatar is certainly a bit less Hetfield-esque than it was...


----------



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

There's actually a really good, or wild, story behind that avatar - if you're into the unbelievable. I'm not entirely sure I should share it, here.


----------



## RoryA (May 29, 2009)

I'm all ears, elsewhere... ;0)


----------



## T. Valko (May 29, 2009)

LOL!

With that stache you look like golfer/announcer Gary McCord.


----------



## NateO (May 29, 2009)

I've decided that because Pook did such a nice job, and that taking yourself too seriously isn't the best course of action, that I better leave her tweaks in place, at least, for the weekend. 

Joe and I were thinking Rollie Fingers.


----------



## Colin Legg (May 29, 2009)

lol... so ummm, any hints as to what the disagreement's about then? 



Btw, Nate - lovin' your blog. 
I thought I saw a post linking it the other day but I can't seem to find it anymore - so for anyone who's interested, it can be found 

 HERE  

and is *well* worth a read.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 29, 2009)

Oh, it's not a disagreement. 

He basically challenged me to an 'edit the other's signature' duel. And lost 
Edit: I suppose another way to put it: this is the type of stuff I do to people I LIKE. 


And as far as Nate's blog is concerned: the rainbow/flashy text in his signature *is* linked to the blog if you click on it


----------



## Colin Legg (May 29, 2009)

lol... you must _really_ like him.


----------



## Joe4 (May 29, 2009)

> this is the type of stuff I do to people I LIKE.


You should see what she does to the people she doesn't like!


----------



## Von Pookie (May 29, 2009)

Oh yes--my favorite thing about this thread so far?



Mark O'Brien said:


> Is that Hamtaro?  Nice touch.



Mark admitting he knows what Hamtaro is.


----------



## Oorang (May 29, 2009)

/me saves screen shot for personal collection.


Edit:
One word... NateOwned


----------



## NateO (May 30, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> Btw, Nate - lovin' your blog.
> I thought I saw a post linking it the other day but I can't seem to find it anymore - so for anyone who's interested, it can be found
> 
> HERE
> ...


Hey, thanks, Colin! 

I started a thread mentioning that I had created an Excel-oriented blog, and about 1 second later it occurred to me that I had violated our rules in doing so.

So, I apologized to our Moderator group, promptly moderated myself and added the link to my signature. As Kristy mentioned, it's still a live link in outrageously rainbow-flashing text in my signature. You can't miss it.


----------



## NateO (May 30, 2009)

lenze said:


> Nate has an image?? He's so conspicuous by his absence


 


NateO said:


> And we get a little more administrative, behind-the-scenes issues than you might believe, to be honest.


 
I'll give you an example. Colin just reported some spam, thank you, Colin. 

So, I get to track down said post, get rid of it. Then I get to figure out if our spammer has made additional posts, get rid of those. Then I get to go into the back-end of the forums, ban our spammer, then return to the reported thread, and mark the issue as resolved.

The system works well with everyone's help here (thanks for reporting issues!), it's not difficult, but it is time consuming to some extent, and you'd never be the wiser that I was active that day.

And that's only one kind of administrative type issue we deal with on a daily basis, it only gets more complicated from here.


----------

